# Laborfest @ Sabine atv park



## Shrek

The flyer says it all... I'll be there with Sac Deep Atv Team. Post up here if u comin or have any ?'s


----------



## Col_Sanders

Thats the wrong flyer...It is the 31st through the 3rd and the other one has the correct dates. I'll be up there. Not sure if I'll have the Brute with me though.


----------



## bruteforce8989

I'll be there with about 10 or more people


----------



## telly4u2

*OH YEAH!!!!*

Me and 12 others will be there!!!!!! AAARRTYY:with sac deep!!!


----------



## Shrek

telly4u2 said:


> Me and 12 others will be there!!!!!! AAARRTYY:with sac deep!!!


I'll see y'all there. Justin and Brandy just let me know I have a spot in their camper so I should be easy to find. Ridin w/ sac deep!!!


----------



## Col_Sanders

Hell I still dont know where we are sleeping. lol


----------



## Shrek

Col_Sanders said:


> Hell I still dont know where we are sleeping. lol


Lol good luck with that lol


----------



## Col_Sanders

I'll find somewhere. May end up with an air mattress in the store. 


Or I'll just cuddle up with you on the couch lol


----------



## Saggy

Hey guys, new to this forum. Thinking about going to this ride, never been there. What's it like around there? Burkeville a big area? Hotels? How big is this place, Sabine?


----------



## Col_Sanders

The park is about 3000 acres. Lots of trails and a HUGE sandbar to party/relax on. I really dont know the conditions right now, but I do know I can always find some deep stuff to play in. I may make a little trip Saturday to check everything out. I'll be with the Sac Deep crew. They camp right across from the shack where you pay to get in. I'm the fat red headed guy with a white RZR 900 with a US Navy Jack flag flying.



The park is actually a few miles outside Burkeville. There isnt much anything in Burkeville, just a gas station really. Leesville, LA and Jasper, TX are the closest towns with hotels and such. Hotels in Leesville tend to be expensive and booked due to Ft Polk.


----------



## Shrek

Col_Sanders said:


> I'll find somewhere. May end up with an air mattress in the store.
> 
> 
> Or I'll just cuddle up with you on the couch lol


As long as Lupe is ok with it


----------



## Saggy

Col Sanders, thanks for the info. Now I know what to exspect. Never been there. Looking forward to it, bad thing is, that's my ole lady's birthday I just have to convince her to wanta go ride lol.


----------



## filthyredneck

Saggy said:


> Col Sanders, thanks for the info. Now I know what to exspect. Never been there. Looking forward to it, bad thing is, that's my ole lady's birthday I just have to convince her to wanta go ride lol.


Bring her, if yall ride with the Sac Deep group she'll have a good time, and there are a few women in that group for her to mingle with so she won't be alone. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Saggy

Cool deal, she likes to ride. We just had a set of twin girls and our parents are gonna watch the girls for us to get out the house and do something. She's been pretty stressed out lately, she's with them everyday all day. So some good atv riding might be a good stress reliever lol... Im on duty at the Firehouse rite now, when I get home in the morning im gonna have to convince her about this ride lol.


----------



## filthyredneck

The Sac Deep crew is a good bunch of folks, they practically live at that park and can take you through anything you wish to ride through. They dont leave people behind either. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Shrek

filthyredneck said:


> The Sac Deep crew is a good bunch of folks, they practically live at that park and can take you through anything you wish to ride through. They dont leave people behind either.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Very true!!! Just be sure that your snorkels are sealed bec "sac deep" explains the riding style lol BUT for the most part there is normally a trail around the REAL DEEP wholes. Looking forward to meet some new faces from here. See y'all there


----------



## mtra2878

I may be going too. im still undecided on where i am going ride. i been offshore for over a month and its time to blow off some steam, lol.


----------



## creed

We'll be ther for sure, we will also be there this weekend. If anyone is going this weekend give me a shout.. Sanders, let me know if your gonna make it. We will be there from Fri - Sun


----------



## Whitetail

Well im gonna try to make this ride too, as it will be my bday the following week. I need to celebrate some, just not sure if im leavin friday after work r sat morn. How big is the camping area they have, plenty of room r is it small. That will help me figure out when I need to leave to head up there. Any ideas filthy, havent talked to u in a while, I almost feel as if we got married and then got a divorce a month later, my heart is hurtin. Lmao


----------



## QueenB

Whitetail said:


> Well im gonna try to make this ride too, as it will be my bday the following week. I need to celebrate some, just not sure if im leavin friday after work r sat morn. How big is the camping area they have, plenty of room r is it small. That will help me figure out when I need to leave to head up there. Any ideas filthy, havent talked to u in a while, I almost feel as if we got married and then got a divorce a month later, my heart is hurtin. Lmao


Hey if you and Mary go..I'll try to make it up there sat afternoon ....maybe she can ride with me so you can play 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## filthyredneck

Whitetail said:


> Well im gonna try to make this ride too, as it will be my bday the following week. I need to celebrate some, just not sure if im leavin friday after work r sat morn. How big is the camping area they have, plenty of room r is it small. That will help me figure out when I need to leave to head up there. Any ideas filthy, havent talked to u in a while, I almost feel as if we got married and then got a divorce a month later, my heart is hurtin. Lmao


Camping area is good size, should be able to bring most anything you want.....however, you won't spend much time at camp at Sabine so I wouldn't go too crazy with bringing stuff. And as far as not hearing from me, I usually txt back...just takes longer sometimes, and if I'm working it's hard to answer the phone.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## mtra2878

is there some trails on there that say a 2wd can get around the big holes? i have a couple of people that might be interested in attending if there is.


----------



## Shrek

mtra2878 said:


> is there some trails on there that say a 2wd can get around the big holes? i have a couple of people that might be interested in attending if there is.


Yes and if they get high-centered well they can always be pushed thru or pulled out


----------



## mtra2878

i guess i was mainly worried about all of the trails being flooded. my dad wants to come out but he aint driving that far without some facts!! lol


----------



## Col_Sanders

There are plenty of trails that a 2wd will be ok on. There are a few that he should avoid entirely, but it will be obvious when you start going down it.


----------



## mtra2878

Thanks for the info guys. I hope to see some of yall out there. That is if the hurricane don't get us!!!


----------



## Riot936

Man Friday can not get here fast enough!


----------



## Riot936

Man Friday can not get here fast enough!


----------

